# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական ֆուտբոլի ցավոտ տեղը

## Array

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ո՞րն է: Լավ ֆուտբոլիստների պակա՞սը:
 Իսկ տեղյա՞կ եք, որ Հայաստանի 17 տարեկանների հավաքականում խաղալու համար պահանջում են ունենալ և վճարել 2000 Ամն դոլար: Եթե չես ունենում,բարի ճանապարհ: Քո փոխարեն կխաղա նա, ով ունի այդ գումարը, ընդ որում տարբերություն չկա` նա ընդհանրապես խաղում է ,թե`ոչ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ո՞րն է: Լավ ֆուտբոլիստների պակա՞սը:
>  Իսկ տեղյա՞կ եք, որ Հայաստանի 17 տարեկանների հավաքականում խաղալու համար պահանջում են ունենալ և վճարել 2000 Ամն դոլար: Եթե չես ունենում,բարի ճանապարհ: Քո փոխարեն կխաղա նա, ով ունի այդ գումարը, ընդ որում տարբերություն չկա` նա ընդհանրապես խաղում է ,թե`ոչ:


Դե չնայած առանց էս քո ասածի էլ պարզ էր բայց դե հիմա ավելի ակնառուա որ ամենացավոտ տեղը ՀԱյրապետյաննա  :Angry2:

----------


## Barça

> Իսկ տեղյա՞կ եք, որ Հայաստանի 17 տարեկանների հավաքականում խաղալու համար պահանջում են ունենալ և վճարել 2000 Ամն դոլար:


էտքան քիչ?
ես ավելի շատ էի կարծում, մեր Հայերը որ իրանց մտածելակերպը մի քիչ փոխեն ինձ թվումա ամեն ինչնել դեպի լավը կգնա, բայց դե էտի մեր մեջ դարավոր նստածա ու փոխելը կարելի ա ասել անհնարա.

----------


## Egern.net

ահավոր է, դա միայն 17 տարեկաններին չի վերաբերվում: Ես բազմաթիվ ծանոթներ ունեմ 91, 94 թվերից. իրենք էլ պատմում են, որ շատ ու շատ հարցեր լուծվում են $$$-ների միջոցով, սկսած հիմնական կազմում խաղալուց մինչև հավաքական տանելը....

----------


## salatik

Ես ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ եմ լսում գումարով 17 տարեկանների հավաքական մուտք գործելու մասին, քանի որ ունեմ հեռու մի բարեկամի տղա, ով 15 տարեկան է ու խաղում է հենց այդ հավաքականում, կարող եմ ասել, որ հայր չունի ինքը, ու հաստատ տենց գումարի հարց որ լիներ, ինքը չէր կարողանա վճարի: 
Ֆինլանդիա երբ գնացել էին, իրան էլ էին տարել, պաշտպանա, բայց հետտրիկ էր արել  :Hands Up:  Բելիգիայի հետ խաղում կարծեմ:

----------


## Armeno

> Ես ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ եմ լսում գումարով 17 տարեկանների հավաքական մուտք գործելու մասին, քանի որ ունեմ հեռու մի բարեկամի տղա, ով 15 տարեկան է ու խաղում է հենց այդ հավաքականում, կարող եմ ասել, որ հայր չունի ինքը, ու հաստատ տենց գումարի հարց որ լիներ, ինքը չէր կարողանա վճարի: 
> Ֆինլանդիա երբ գնացել էին, իրան էլ էին տարել, պաշտպանա, բայց հետտրիկ էր արել  Բելիգիայի հետ խաղում կարծեմ:


իսկ իմ շատ մոտ բարեկամից ուզել են  :Smile:

----------


## Array

Մի պատմություն էլ գիտեմ,բայց երրորդ դեմքից եմ լսել:
 Շատ լավ խաղացող մի տղա կա, որ ասում են,ամենաքիչը,պիտի,ասենք,Բարսայի երկրորդ կազմում խաղար: Կարճ ասած, պարոն միլիոնատերը կանչել ա մոտը ու ասել ա,թե.«Հը,տղա ջան ինչ ես ասում»,թղթի վրա գրելով 4000(էտ ա մի քիչ կասկածի տեղիք տալիս):Դե էս տաղեն էլ ,թե.«Չունեմ,որտեղից ինձ տենց փողեր»: Դե, ասել ա, դու գիտես: 
 Հիմա,եթե էս պատմությունը սխալ ա, ուրեմն ավելի շատ փող ա ուզում: Եթե ճիշտ ա,ուրեմն էտ մարդը նույնիսկ 1 կոպեկ էլ չի տա մեր ֆուտբոլին

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Դե մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ էլ կարա լինի, բայց ես վստահ եմ իրոք տաղանդավոր երեխան չի կորի:
Ես սենց եմ ամեն ինչը պատկերացնում: Պարզա, որ չի կարա ամեն տարքային խմբում լինի 10-15տաղանդավոր երեխա, կլինի մաքսիմում մի 3-4-ը, որոնց առանց պրոբլեմ կվերցնեն հավաքական:

Մյուսների մեջ եթե ասենք ամեն պոզացիայի համար կան 3-4հավասար ու թույլ երեխաներ ու մյուս կողմից կան հարիֆներ, ովքեր պատրաստ են իրանց թույլ երեխային առաջ խցկելու համար վճարել 2000դոլլար ինչի չկթել որ?
Այդպիսիններին ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլև անհրաժեշտ է կթել:

----------


## salatik

Ես հաստատ եմ ասում, որ մեր տղուն առանց փողի են վերցրել հավաքական, ու ասեմ, որ մի ժամանակ եղավ, որ ինքը ինչ որ բանից հիասթափվել էր չէր ուզում գնար, իրանք եկան հետևից համոզեցին տարան: 15 տարեկանա, բոյը 1.86, ու ինքն էլ հետը պաշտպան: Ոնց բաց կթողեն իրանց ձեռքներից: Մենակ մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ ինքը գոլ էր խփել գումար էին խոստացել, բայց տենց էլ չտվեցից: Այ սա է մեր ցավոտ տեղը, ու շատ ցավոտ:

----------


## Array

> Դե մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ էլ կարա լինի, բայց ես վստահ եմ իրոք տաղանդավոր երեխան չի կորի:
> Ես սենց եմ ամեն ինչը պատկերացնում: Պարզա, որ չի կարա ամեն տարքային խմբում լինի 10-15տաղանդավոր երեխա, կլինի մաքսիմում մի 3-4-ը, որոնց առանց պրոբլեմ կվերցնեն հավաքական:
> 
> Մյուսների մեջ եթե ասենք ամեն պոզացիայի համար կան 3-4հավասար ու թույլ երեխաներ ու մյուս կողմից կան հարիֆներ, ովքեր պատրաստ են իրանց թույլ երեխային առաջ խցկելու համար վճարել 2000դոլլար ինչի չկթել որ?
> Այդպիսիններին ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլև անհրաժեշտ է կթել:



Բայց առաջ խցկելը ինչ ա նշանակում,ինչ-որ մեկից պիտի առաջ խցկեն չէ՞,  ինչ-որ մեկից, ով ավելի լավ ա խաղում: Հետո էլ թող քեզ չթվա,թե կաշառակերները  լավ խաղացողներին առանց փողի պիտի պահեն:Էտ ձև մարդիկ մենակ իրենց հաշիվների մասին կարան մտածեն: Բերածս օրինակները ոչ մի բան չեն ասու՞մ

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Բայց առաջ խցկելը ինչ ա նշանակում,ինչ-որ մեկից պիտի առաջ խցկեն չէ՞, ինչ-որ մեկից, ով ավելի լավ ա խաղում:


Դե արդեն ասեցի, պարտադիր չի, որ իրանից ավելի լավ: Ասենք մոտավորապես նույն մակարդակի:
Շատ ավելի լավ խաղացողից, որ հաստատ չեն կարա առաջ խցկեն:



> Հետո էլ թող քեզ չթվա,թե կաշառակերները լավ խաղացողներին առանց փողի պիտի պահեն:Էտ ձև մարդիկ մենակ իրենց հաշիվների մասին կարան մտածեն: Բերածս օրինակները ոչ մի բան չեն ասու՞մ


ՀԵտո չմոռանանք, որ ֆուտբոլը 17տարեկանների հավաքականով չի սահմնափակվում:
Հիմա Հայաստանում լավ ֆուտբոլիստների սուր պակաս կա ու տաշած քարը հաստատ գետնին չի մնա:
Եթե իրոք լավ պատանին գնա փորձաշրջանի ինչ-որ ակումբ իրան հաստատ կվերցնեն:
Փորձած բան եմ ասում:

Ուղղակի ստեղ մեդալի մյուս կողմն էլ կա:
Ցանկացած ծնող համոզվածա, որ իրա երեխան ապագա Պելենա ու եթե հանկարծ հաջողության չի հասնում կաշառակերությունը լավ արդարանալու միջոցա:

Կարելիյա զուգահեռ անցկացնել ընդունելություն քննություններ հետ:
Բոլորս գիտենք ընդեղ վիճակա, բայց գիտենք նաև, որ գիտելիք ունեցողը այնուամենայնիվ ընդունվումա:

----------

